# Guess who won today's F1



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow have not watched F1 for weeks, and today watched my god it is bad very very bad and boring I want to enjoy but just can't


----------



## Snowy172 (Oct 2, 2013)

i ended up nodding off just not that exciting at the moment


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Yep. It's not the same. I've not been into it all really this season


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

We started sky+ it & ended up fast forwarding through most races this season, didn't even bother with that today.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice to see I'm normal


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Been saying similar for years, it needs "something" or it's just another very fast procession!!


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

I thought it was a good watch. Sure Vettel ran away with it, and while some would say that's boring, it just shows what a brilliant job he and Red Bull have done all year. The others need to pull their fingers out and beat him to make it more interesting.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

ianrobbo1 said:


> Been saying similar for years, it needs "something" or it's just another very fast procession!!


See more action and excitement in the Tesco car park and some of the drivers are getting above there station I like Hamilton but 5 security guards with him at Goodwood I thought the pope was coming


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jem said:


> I thought it was a good watch. Sure Vettel ran away with it, and while some would say that's boring, it just shows what a brilliant job he and Red Bull have done all year. The others need to pull their fingers out and beat him to make it more interesting.


So what bits were enjoyable and believe you me I'm a massive motorsport fan


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

It's not too bad now because they just ignore vettel and concentrate covering the rest of the racing.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> So what bits were enjoyable and believe you me I'm a massive motorsport fan


There were some great overtakes in the midfield, and Alonso had a bit of fun learning to fly


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jem said:


> There were some great overtakes in the midfield, and Alonso had a bit of fun learning to fly


Is Alonso's flying as good as webers though, missed that all I saw was drives driving completely off the track to pass , I though it was a race track?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I don't follow F1 like I use to. Isn't it much the same as it has been in recent years, total domination of one team whether it be Mclaren, Ferrari or Red Bull?


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Is Alonso's flying as good as webers though, missed that all I saw was drives driving completely off the track to pass , I though it was a race track?


A few inches at most, not a patch on Webber's airtime


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

It was a pretty decent race from 2nd back. A shame that Kimi was out by the 2nd corner as I reckon he would have fought well.

Typically Vettel ran away with it (confused as he has the same car as webber…yet won by 30s, could have easily been 1m), but at least he done some doughnuts again!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

RD55 DUN said:


> It was a pretty decent race from 2nd back. A shame that Kimi was out by the 2nd corner as I reckon he would have fought well.
> 
> Typically Vettel ran away with it (confused as he has the same car as webber…yet won by 30s, could have easily been 1m), but at least he done some doughnuts again!


Yeah he gets to do doughnuts but when Hamilton did it at Silverstone a couple of years ago he got a bollocking for it


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

Vettel was fined at the previous race for the start line doughnuts. I havent seen anything about fining him for the latest set but they were off the circuit on a run off area.

Interesting that webbers kers had an issue with charging


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Alonso had to go to the hospital after the race, his little bump registered 25g


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

RD55 DUN said:


> It was a pretty decent race from 2nd back. A shame that Kimi was out by the 2nd corner as I reckon he would have fought well.
> 
> Typically Vettel ran away with it (confused as he has the same car as webber…yet won by 30s, could have easily been 1m), but at least he done some doughnuts again!


The two cars may look basically the same but Vettel's is the only one running the 'traction control' engine map. Vettel also gets first dibs on all upgrades, remember the time that RB removed the new spec front wing from Webbers car and gave it to Vettel because Vettel had broken his. I really hope at the end of the season Webber dishes some dirt on the inner workings of RB.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Dull. Again. And it is a shame as I love motorsport. I watched the start and the first 8 laps. Then started fast forwarding and very soon just jumped to the last lap to see how it finished. There is oddly something 'ghostly' about the circuits at Abhu Dhabi and Bahrain et al, they are awesomely laid out and have had huge investment etc etc etc but just seem soulless and oddly empty or vacant as a viewer looking on. 

I think you only realise how dull it is when once you watch a few BTCC races or Moto GP.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Glad im not the only one to feel deflated with this drivel


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

its not even racing now .. its cars just going round a track now for 60 odd laps .. havint watched a race since the first one


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Johnny_B said:


> its not even racing now .. its cars just going round a track now for 60 odd laps .. havint watched a race since the first one


How do you know if you haven't watched any of the last sixteen races


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I got bored of F1 a few years ago, and this is from someone who religiously watched the Monaco race, but it just isn't the same anymore. I switched my allegiance to Moto GP and it is far far far more entertaining and exciting, battles from the lead to the end of the field, the current leader of the championship could win it in his first ever year in the class, the last person to do that was in 1978!
Oh, and he not only get's his knee down, but his elbow and his shoulder too!!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I watch the highlights on fast forward, there isn't any engine blow ups or crashes to make it exciting. It really is a dull season.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Jem said:


> How do you know if you haven't watched any of the last sixteen races


because all i have to do is read on the bbc sport website and then i know .. thats how :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

I really lost interest when Senna died and when the beeb lost the rights to ITV never mind the politics in F1. As for Vettel I think he's getting a raw deal,it's upto the others to catch up :thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Since they changed the tyres back to last years make following the various blow outs it's been poor. I've just been paying attention at the start and that's about all. As soon as vettel is finished his first couple of laps he's that far in front no one can use drs to catch him


----------



## Rob_Car (Aug 8, 2013)

Big Formula change for next season. Hopefully that will make it more interesting. I'm not at all convinced the DRS system helps...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

it will be a lot better after the electric F1 starts in next few years lol , i hope this was just a wind up


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Last 4 or 5 races ive just recorded it but always find out who wins either on my phone or sky news etc.Once ive found out its Vettel i usually fast forward for a bit then give up and delete it


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

silverblack said:


> Last 4 or 5 races ive just recorded it but always find out who wins either on my phone or sky news etc.Once ive found out its Vettel i usually fast forward for a bit then give up and delete it


You make it sound like Vettel is the problem.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Jem said:


> You make it sound like Vettel is the problem.


He is for me .


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

silverblack said:


> He is for me .


And me, I realise it's not vettels fault but his dominance is making it dull. Although I like his doughnuts 

Anyone thinking f1 is good would do well to watch the last moto gp, make sure your sitting down with 999 on speed dial :lol:


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

silverblack said:


> He is for me .


He's not the problem though, the other teams/drivers need to pull their fingers out of their collective arses and challenge him.



SteveTDCi said:


> Anyone thinking f1 is good would do well to watch the last moto gp, make sure your sitting down with 999 on speed dial :lol:


I'm a huge Moto GP fan, and yes it is much more exciting then F1, but that's not to say F1 is boring.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jem said:


> He's not the problem though, the other teams/drivers need to pull their fingers out of their collective arses and challenge him.
> 
> I'm a huge Moto GP fan, and yes it is much more exciting then F1, but that's not to say F1 is boring.


Oh yes it does:thumb: I'm a massive F1 fan and collect memorabilia on far to big a scale but I do understand entertainment , and I'm struggling to see it , sometimes it's because we are wearing rose tinted glasses I have been there before, have a look at the viewing figures people are turning off


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Jem said:


> He's not the problem though, the other teams/drivers need to pull their fingers out of their collective arses and challenge him.


I know but take him out of the race early on with a failure and I would probably watch the race. I wish Raikkonen had joined red bull, now that would have made it interesting.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Oh yes it does:thumb: I'm a massive F1 fan and collect memorabilia on far to big a scale but I do understand entertainment , and I'm struggling to see it , sometimes it's because we are wearing rose tinted glasses I have been there before, have a look at the viewing figures people are turning off


It's all going to be turned on it's head next year anyway with the new regulations.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Excitement was watching mansell try and get by senna in the 91 Monaco gp, or senna blitz everything at the donnington gp

My motoring memorabilia goes as far as a mansell Indy car print, a Monaco mansell/senna print, the silverstone mansell gp car with senna on the side and a signed focus by McRae


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

As much as im not a Vettel fan, there is no doubt that he is an exceptional driver, however I wouldn’t rate him any better than Alonso, Kimi or Hamilton!

The issue is Adrian Newey and his car design, the RB car is miles ahead of the competition, the car suits Vettel like a glove! My fear is that in 2014 with the new cars RB continue this trait, I really hope that McLaren, Ferrari, Merc & Lotus up their game.


----------



## Blanco92 (Oct 17, 2013)

It's no secret Vettel has the best car. But look how he's comprehensively destroyed Mark Webber. And Webber isn't a bad driver at all!

It's a very Schumacher-esque dominance. Don't get me wrong, I'd like to see 8 different drivers from 8 different teams in the hunt going for victories like we had at the beginning of last season. But to blame Vettel for doing a good job is wrong. You can only admire what he's done.

All this "I'd like to see him in the same car as Alonso/Hamilton/Raikkonen" etc... Of those 3 there's only Alonso that could take it to him IMO. He'd destroy Hamilton and Raikkonen.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

not sure Vettel and Webber have identical cars, how many times does Mark have issues with the car ...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> not sure Vettel and Webber have identical cars, how many times does Mark have issues with the car ...


yes different map and aero but mark moans to much rather than produce imho


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

At the end of the day, it's just boring with one person dominating the championship all the time, same when it was schumacher too, what's the point in watching because you already know who will be champion. Same with the WTCC this year, *yawn* Yvan Muller won again, although Loeb coming in next year could add the cat among the pigeons somewhat.
Give me WSB, BSB or Moto GP any time, more excitement in one lap than in a whole season of F1.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

muzzer42 said:


> At the end of the day, it's just boring with one person dominating the championship all the time, same when it was schumacher too, what's the point in watching because you already know who will be champion. Same with the WTCC this year, *yawn* Yvan Muller won again, although Loeb coming in next year could add the cat among the pigeons somewhat.
> Give me WSB, BSB or Moto GP any time, more excitement in one lap than in a whole season of F1.


Yes Loeb will spice things up but it won't be easy for him for a start , he is some talent though and does not like the public eye meet him at goodwood with son the guy with him said no pictures and i asked him himself and he was very nice to my son pic and signed goodies pack with model and signed poster opoed in his hand nice one:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Yes Loeb will spice things up but it won't be easy for him for a start , he is some talent though and does not like the public eye meet him at goodwood with son the guy with him said no pictures and i asked him himself and he was very nice to my son pic and signed goodies pack with model and signed poster opoed in his hand nice one:thumb:


Yeah i heard he was quiet and chaperoned a lot but he is some talent, multi time WRC champ, 2nd at Le Mans, made everyone else look silly at Pikes Peak(if you watch the video he made a few mistakes and could have gone so much faster), so next year i am sure he will be a lot better off than we think. Yvan Muller can think he is going there to lead the team but we all know Loeb is Citroen's golden boy and he will get the push from the team, not Muller.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

muzzer42 said:


> Yeah i heard he was quiet and chaperoned a lot but he is some talent, multi time WRC champ, 2nd at Le Mans, made everyone else look silly at Pikes Peak(if you watch the video he made a few mistakes and could have gone so much faster), so next year i am sure he will be a lot better off than we think. Yvan Muller can think he is going there to lead the team but we all know Loeb is Citroen's golden boy and he will get the push from the team, not Muller.


I watched the pikes peaks video a few times and comented on here he had a bit more to give with that time :thumb:


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> not sure Vettel and Webber have identical cars, how many times does Mark have issues with the car ...


I know, kinda makes you wonder if they do it purpose.
Webber is always the one with KERS issues, I'm sure vettel has had problems as well but for identical parts, how can one get fixed and the other always be intermittent..


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

veeduby said:


> I know, kinda makes you wonder if they do it purpose.
> Webber is always the one with KERS issues, I'm sure vettel has had problems as well but for identical parts, how can one get fixed and the other always be intermittent..


Because Vettel is Red Bull's golden boy!

It's also a coincidence how Vettel is the only driver to have gone to the Pirelli factory and he's won all the races since the tyre change... He is the man of the moment and get's the best of everything. It's not just him and Red Bull though, Ferrari and McLaren have always done it


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

adlem said:


> Because Vettel is Red Bull's golden boy!
> 
> It's also a coincidence how Vettel is the only driver to have gone to the Pirelli factory and he's won all the races since the tyre change... He is the man of the moment and get's the best of everything. It's not just him and Red Bull though, Ferrari and McLaren have always done it


Yer be nice to see Webber win a race before he retires though.

And hopefully some of the other teams will be stronger next year and be able to 'compete' with Vettel, as, as it stands now, it's just who's gonna win second place which is really getting boring.
I stopped watching when Schumacher was winning all the time, there was just no point.

New engines next year isn't it?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

veeduby said:


> Yer be nice to see Webber win a race before he retires though.
> 
> And hopefully some of the other teams will be stronger next year and be able to 'compete' with Vettel, as, as it stands now, it's just who's gonna win second place which is really getting boring.
> I stopped watching when Schumacher was winning all the time, there was just no point.
> ...


Yep, all new 1.6 V6 engines next year, should make it a bit more interesting - fingers crossed!


----------



## renton (Nov 27, 2005)

Does anyone else think Button has given up ?? he looks so deflated all the time.

Become a bit of a has been now which is a shame as he used to be my fave driver!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

renton said:


> Does anyone else think Button has given up ?? he looks so deflated all the time.
> 
> Become a bit of a has been now which is a shame as he used to be my fave driver!


yes , i do and i think its mostly to do with turmoil in mclaren i dont think the current driver line up will remain for honda link , they will have Alonso and another not sure yet though likely another pay driver


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

they will follow tradition and what some Japanese driver. I don't see Alonso ending up there though, the problem isn't with the engine its the chassis.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

Brawn thinks it could be the Red Bull show again next year


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

One of the attractions of F1 was the beauty of the cars which has declined in recent years.


----------



## veeduby (Feb 1, 2006)

Some beauts there.

I always like the 6 wheeled F1 car, certainly different.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

S63 said:


> One of the attractions of F1 was the beauty of the cars which has declined in recent years.


Jim clarks Lotus? Simply Stunning


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

It was Clark in the 49 and also Dan Gurney in the Eagle that inspired me to build model slot cars and race them.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

S63 said:


> It was Clark in the 49 and also Dan Gurney in the Eagle that inspired me to build model slot cars and race them.


Sure that was the Lotus at goodwood I sent ages just looking at it pure art and the colour wow


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Of some interest (to me anyway) the late Peter Warr managed Lotus and various other F1 teams, I got to know Peter when he turned his back on F1 and started a Slot car racing Centre in King Street Hammersmith which he thought was going to make him a fortune, needless to say it didn't and he returned to F1 three years later.


----------



## Jacktdi (Oct 21, 2010)

All I do now, is to pretend Vettel isn't even in the race, makes it much better.

The mid-pack scrap is always the best IMO, between Force India, Sauber, Toro Rosso and the Mclarens.

Next season I hope will be much better, I hope Ricardo finds his feet quick at RedBull and puts Seb in his place.


----------

